# Political Humor



## Bonzi




----------



## Yousaidwhat

Politics: The gentle art of getting votes from the poor and campaign finance from the rich by promising to protect each other, from the other.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## williepete




----------



## my2¢

While I didn't find the PayPal newspaper funny, I send my thanks for motivating me to finally close my account that was last used back in I don't know when.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst

Hillary's new logo


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete

Dear Abby,

My husband is a liar and a cheat. He has cheated on me from the beginning and when I confront him, he denies everything.

What's worse, everyone knows he cheats on me. It's so humiliating.

Also, since he lost his job 15 years ago, he hasn't even looked for a new one.

All he does all day is smoke cigars, play golf, cruise around and shoot pool with his buddies and has sex with hookers, while I work so hard to pay our bills.

Since our daughter went away to college and then got married he doesn't even pretend to like me, and hints that I may be a lesbian.

What should I do?

Signed:

Confused





Dear Confused:

Grow up and dump him. You don't need him anymore!

Good grief woman, you're running for President of the United States!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Three boys were out hiking one winter day, and heard cries for help coming from the lake. Rushing to see what was the matter, they found Hillary Clinton had fallen through some thin ice on a lake and was about to drown. Quickly the boys formed a human chain and pulled her to safety. "I'd like to reward you boys with something special for saving me", said Hillary. "Just name it, and it's yours!" "I want a ride on your private jet", said the first boy. "You've got it!", said Hillary. "I want a medal that I can show the other kids at school", said the second boy. "No problem!", said Hillary. The third boy thought for a moment, and said "I want a wheelchair". "But why would you want that?", asked Hillary. "'Cause when I get home and tell my dad that I saved YOU he's gonna break my effin' legs!"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## MrMike

*Does this mean the Democrats are racists?   They're requiring a photo ID.

Won't that disenfranchise people? 

LOL @ DemocratHypocrisy!*


----------



## MrMike




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## MrMike




----------



## Hugo Furst

Recognize anyone?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Recognize anyone?



see!  we CAN all just get along!    (except for the war over Diet Pepsi vs. Mountain Dew!)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see!  we CAN all just get along!    (except for the war over Diet Pepsi vs. Mountain Dew!)
Click to expand...


1983

Vice president and governor of Arkansas with Governor George Wallace


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see!  we CAN all just get along!    (except for the war over Diet Pepsi vs. Mountain Dew!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1983
> 
> Vice president and governor of Arkansas with Governor George Wallace
Click to expand...


I had to look up the pic for George Wallace, I knew Clinton & Bush


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see!  we CAN all just get along!    (except for the war over Diet Pepsi vs. Mountain Dew!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1983
> 
> Vice president and governor of Arkansas with Governor George Wallace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look up the pic for George Wallace, I knew Clinton & Bush
Click to expand...


|Neighbor sent it in an email along with other historical photos


----------



## Bonzi

if you right click on the pick you can search Google for the image and it tells you


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto

Is Trump and Hillary.....



 

The same person?


----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst

I took down my Rebel flag (which you can't buy on EBAY any more) and peeled the NRA sticker off my front window. I disconnected my home alarm system and quit the candy-ass Neighborhood Watch. I bought two Pakistani flags and put one at each corner of the front yard. Then I purchased the black flag of ISIS (which you CAN Buy on EBAY) and ran it up the flag pole.
Now the local police, sheriff, FBI, CIA, NSA, Homeland Security, Secret Service and other agencies are all watching my house 24/7. I've NEVER felt safer and I'm saving $69.95 a month that ADT used to charge me.
Plus, I bought burkas for me to wear when I shop or travel. Everyone moves out of the way and security can't pat me down. 
Hot Damn...Safe at last. Isn’t this administration great or what


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## keepitreal

Politicians are like diapers...
When they're dirty and full of shit, they have to be changed!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## skye




----------



## Hugo Furst

Hillary Clinton: If Under an FBI Investigation, You Shouldn’t Be Able to Buy a Gun

Should you have access to the nuclear codes?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hillary Clinton: If Under an FBI Investigation, You Shouldn’t Be Able to Buy a Gun
> 
> Should you have access to the nuclear codes?


I love your signature


----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton: If Under an FBI Investigation, You Shouldn’t Be Able to Buy a Gun
> 
> Should you have access to the nuclear codes?
> 
> 
> 
> I love your signature
Click to expand...


Thank you.

I stole it from the dairy case


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton: If Under an FBI Investigation, You Shouldn’t Be Able to Buy a Gun
> 
> Should you have access to the nuclear codes?
> 
> 
> 
> I love your signature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I stole it from the dairy case
Click to expand...


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Witchit




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi

DEMOCRATIC PARTY FLAG


----------



## namvet




----------



## Truth2Know

Some things never change ...


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## featherlite




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet

2 pigs in a blanket


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete




----------



## Reasonable

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 106906


Trump has played golf seven times in his first month


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## skye

is this even political ??  LOL 

who knows....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto

skye said:


> is this even political ??  LOL
> 
> who knows....



And when you don't know what sex or race you are anymore, that is the price you pay for being a Dim.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Or when you lambaste the Declaration of Independence as an attack on your dear leader you know you used to be an American. 

NPR Tweets Entire Declaration Of Independence, Dumbass Conservatives Think It’s An Attack On Trump (SCREENSHOTS)


----------



## Wyld Kard

*
An illegal Mexican immigrant, a radical Muslim, and Donald Trump were walking together on a beach in Florida when the Mexican stumbled over a bottle in the sand.

He picked up the bottle, rubbed the sand off it, and a genie appeared.

“I can only grant three wishes,” the genie said. “Since there are three of you, you may have a wish each.”

Pointing at the Mexican, he said, “Since you found the bottle, you may have the first wish.”

The Mexican said, “This country is racist against my people! I wish to take everyone of Mexican descent back to our homeland where we can finally be happy and live in peace!”

The genie clapped his hand and the illegal Mexican immigrant was transported to Mexico with millions of “his” people.

Turning to the radical Muslim, the genie asked, “And what is your wish?”

The radical Muslim said, “This country is bigoted against those who practice Islam! I wish to take all of my people away from this horrible place loaded with infidels so we can live in peace in Muslim countries and serve Allah.”

This genie clapped his hands and the radical Muslim, along with every other Muslim in the country, was instantly transported to the Middle East.*

*Turning to Donald Trump, the genie asked, “And what is your wish?”

Trump looked around at the empty beach, smiled, and said, “Just give me a Pepsi. It doesn’t get any better than this!”*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

and most vote a straight Democratic ticket.






In Colma, California the dead outnumber the living by nearly 1,000 to 1.


----------



## Witchit




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------

